# Setting router collet



## guyos (May 6, 2005)

Can someone help please.

I am setting up my table router for the first time. Ryobi ERT-1150V. When the collet is in, it drops down deep into the recess and leaves a gap under the top of the nut about half an inch, and when I put a cutter in, the shank goes down deep, a bare half inch of the cutting blade is showing. This made me buy an extension which will give me enough cutter length to work, but I notice the extension's collet fits the same way leaving a gap at the top of the nut. Should I be holding the collet up flush with the nut and not let it drop down to the bottom? 

Which is the correct way? 
I hope I have explained it clearly.

guyos


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi guyos

Some routers have a deep hole in the arbor shaft, that the bit will drop in ,you can hold it each time but you can fix this error real easy, go down to the hardware store and pickup a faucet repair kit,in the kit you should find a rubber grommet that will JUST fit inside the collet nut,press it in the bottom of the nut, it needs to be just right so it can't fall out,DON'T glue it in place just press it in.
It will keep the bit from going to deep in the router arbor.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can also cut a piece of dowel to place under the washer. For the bit to be held properly you should have about 1" of the shank inside the collet. Make sure you remove the routers sub base plate so you get maximum travel of your bit.


----------



## guyos (May 6, 2005)

Thanks chaps

I will use a half inch piece of dowel this will still give me 1 inch of shank inserted.

Not sure where I would get the tap repair kit, I will try though.

guyos


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi guyos

A wood dowel will work but they don't stay in place very well.they don't seat flat in the arbor,they will cock to one side. 
But it sounds like you are over pond so you may not have the outlets listed below but the NET is always a good place to get what you need. 

Here's a link or two that have them, most ACE hardwares/HomeDepot/Lowes will have them all the time.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...ashers&parentPage=search&searchId=20857294722

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...ashers&parentPage=search&searchId=20857294722

---------------------------
"If you followed my earlier story of Marc Sommerfeld and his router methods, you will know that he inserts O-rings or rubber grommets into the base of the collet. I use two 1/2" O-rings that are available in plumbing supplies or at home centers.
They keep the router bit from "bottoming out" and potentially locking in the collet."
jlucasils

see picture below

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-5.htm

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-1.htm
-------------------
-------------------------------------
New as of March 25, 2007 ▼

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/
----------------------

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Locating cutters in the table router*

Hi Guyos, the simple method that I use is to fit "O" rings to the cutter shanks, these are available in a wide range of sizes at stores that sell bearings.I hope this solves YOU'RE problem. Harry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the router in question will swallow the bit to the cutter every time. It has a very deep hole to help disapate heat, and this is why the dowels are used under the rubber fawcet washers or O-rings. They act as shims and do not conduct the heat. The snug fit of the washers or O-rings prevents the dowels from falling out when changing bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just one user review 

I have tried the O-Ring way but they are not to true that's to say they move up or down easy on the shank of the bits, many bits come as matched sets that's to say the cutters are set are the same height from the bottom of the shank, with the washer in the bottom of the nut (collet) the height of the bit is always the same, lets say you are making a panel door and you need to switch bits the 1st bit will be just the same as the 2nd one in height.
Doing this way the panel (all the parts ) will come out right out on the button every time, without any sanding so to speak.

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with you on the idea of using the washer in the shaft, but a couple router models have extra deep shaft holes that require the dowel be inserted before the washer to reach the proper depth setting for securing the bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

The washer doesn't go into the shaft just in the bottom on the nut (collet) when the nut is torq down the rubber will compress and secur the bit in place and in the right spot every time. 
The washer is about 1/8" thick just right to stay in the nut without falling out when the bit in put in place, it works great.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, I am concerned about this. My understanding of how the collet works is that the shaft of the router bit must be completely through the collet sleeve for it to grip properly. 1" of the shaft inside the collet assembly is the norm. This is the same as inserting the bit until it stops, then pulling it back about 1/8". That 1/8" allows the collet to be compressed fully to lock the bit in place. When tightened the collet sleeve and bit move slightly deeper into the shaft hole. If the bit is inserted fully into the hole and it bottoms out it can not move to allow proper tightening. Some routers have deeper holes than the norm to aid in heat disapation. On these routers a piece of dowel is inserted into the shaft hole before the O-ring to consistantly set the bit at the proper depth.

If you install the washer or O-ring in the collet sleeve you do not have the full grip intended and that is unsafe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I agree, But what works for one may not work for all 

Some of the collets don't have a split in them at the bottom of the nut (see picture below) but some do the steel ring around the bottom of the collet will not compress on the shaft,just the sides, the ones with a small split in the bottom work the same way,it's only moves in .002 to .003 the norm to get the full grip.

Buit it's works great for me and it is safe ,I have tried to break it lose with the bit in place with a standard wrench and it's the same with the washer in place or not.


"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." and I do Mike
MIKE
Senior Moderator


Bj


----------

